# New Member



## msmduff (3 mo ago)

Hi I am new member. I will be divorcing here very soon after a very long term marriage of 30+ years of a first and only marriage. I joined because I feel old and alone starting over at this age and was wondering how others cope with leaving a very long term marriage.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

msmduff said:


> Hi I am new member. I will be divorcing here very soon after a very long term marriage of 30+ years of a first and only marriage. I joined because I feel old and alone starting over at this age and was wondering how others cope with leaving a very long term marriage.


Welcome to TAM @msmduff. I’m sorry to hear your marriage is ending after such a long time 

There are many here that have been through sudden, devastating divorces that can offer suggestions. My only thought to share is that you should lean heavily on your support system. Family, friends, church, volunteer activities, etc.

Let those in your life who love you do just that. Lean on them and let them help you.

Treat this period the same as grief. Even if the divorce is good for you, the loss will still be real and hard.

Take care of yourself and be kind to you!


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM
What led you to divorce after 30+yrs ?


----------



## BelsBeast66 (3 mo ago)

msmduff said:


> Hi I am new member. I will be divorcing here very soon after a very long term marriage of 30+ years of a first and only marriage. I joined because I feel old and alone starting over at this age and was wondering how others cope with leaving a very long term marriage.


Glad you’re here, Welcome.. I’m also new and have discovered that there is lots of help to be had and lots of experience here to lean on. Don’t be shy.


----------



## Timothy Love (2 mo ago)

I am also a new member and excited to join


----------

